# Rescue needed for 3 young female rats Newark, DE



## Lady Wulf (Jul 20, 2014)

Long story short, a friend has a family emergency and needs to find a new home for her three female rats. I do not know much about them except that one is a Black Berkshire, one is a Beige Bareback and the third is a Black Hooded. I am told they are 4 months old. They are friendly. I will be taking them in tonight but I do not have a cage for them - only a large bin carrier. She said she does not have a cage for them - I have no clue what they have been living in. 

I have rats of my own and do not have a spare cage or the funds to take in more long term, but she wanted to just release them in the woods and I couldn't let her do that. So I am hoping someone might have some space for them. They are in Newark, DE and I will be picking them up this afternoon - they are available immediately. 

There is no adoption fee or anything - they just need a home. Please email me at [email protected] if you might be able to help. Thanks very much.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for helping these girls, and taking them in, even if it's only temporary.

I hope you find them good homes soon, best luck.


----------

